
Ask HN: Do you have stocks of companies you disagree with? - chiefofgxbxl
Disagreement may be moral&#x2F;ethical, fiscal, mission or vision, etc.
======
leed25d
Yes I do. The reason I own those stocks can be traced back t the Milton
Friedman's dictum that

"The only corporate social responsibility a company has is to maximize its
profits."

So it is amoral. Big deal. I am saving for retirement.

